# Google. My new wallpaper! [Not joking]



## usedHONDA (Feb 1, 2007)

I recently noticed that you can make a web page your wallpaper, so Google was my first instinct. I copied the source code, saved logo.gif to my computer (so the image would appear even if the internet was out), and did a little modification to the text. Now I need a little help.

I need to modify the source code so it actually uses the internet to search (like open the search in IE). When I try to search, I get this. Here's my current source:


```
<html><head><meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8"><title>Google</title><style><!--
body,td,a,p,.h{font-family:arial,sans-serif}
.h{font-size:20px}
.h{color:#3366cc}
.q{color:#00c}
--></style>
<br>
</br>
<br>
</br>
<br>
</br>
</head><body bgcolor=#ffffff text=#000000 link=#0000cc vlink=#551a8b alink=#ff0000 onload="sf();if(document.images){new Image().src='/images/nav_logo2.png'}" topmargin=3 marginheight=3><center><div align=right id=guser style="font-size:84%;padding-bottom:4px" width=100%><nobr><a href="/url?sa=p&pref=ig&pval=3&q=http://www.google.com/ig%3Fhl%3Den&usg=__yvmOvIrk79QYmDkrJAeuYO8jTmo=" onmousedown="return rwt(this,'promos','hppphnu:def','pro','1','__zxxGHEJmJoAKTnuqkUevLLYrO4g=','')">Personalize this desktop wallpaper</a> | <a href="https://www.google.com/accounts/Login?continue=http://www.google.com/&hl=en">Sign in</a></nobr></div>
<br>
</br>
<br>
</br>
<script>
<!--
function sf(){document.f.q.focus();}
window.rwt=function(b,d,f,j,k,g,l){var a=window.encodeURIComponent?encodeURIComponent:escape,h="",i="",c=b.href.split("#"),e="";if(d){h="&oi="+a(d)}if(f){i="&cad="+a(f)}if(g){e="&usg="+g}b.href="/url?sa=t"+h+i+"&ct="+a(j)+"&cd="+a(k)+"&url="+a(c[0]).replace(/\+/g,"%2B")+"&ei=Tq8ORu6eKpiaaf7GjZcD"+e+l+(c[1]?"#"+c[1]:"");b.onmousedown="";return true};// -->
</script>
<img alt="Google" height=110 src="file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Owner/application%20Data/microsoft/internet%20Explorer/logo.gif" width=276><br><br><form action="/search" name=f><script defer><!--
function qs(el){if(window.RegExp&&window.encodeURIComponent){var ue=el.href,qe=encodeURIComponent(document.f.q.value);if(ue.indexOf("q=")!=-1){el.href=ue.replace(new RegExp("q=[^&$]*"),"q="+qe);}else{el.href=ue+"&q="+qe;}}return 1;}
function togDisp(e){stopB(e);var elems=document.getElementsByName('more');for(var i=0;i<elems.length;i++){var obj=elems[i],dp="";if(obj.style.display==""){dp="none";}obj.style.display=dp;}return false;}
function stopB(e){if(!e)e=window.event;e.cancelBubble=true;}
document.onclick=function(event){var elems=document.getElementsByName('more');if(elems[0].style.display==""){togDisp(event);}}
//-->
</script><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=4><tr><td nowrap><font size=-1><b>Web</b>    <a class=q href="http://images.google.com/imghp?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&tab=wi" onclick="return qs(this)">Images</a>    <a class=q href="http://video.google.com/?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&tab=wv" onclick="return qs(this)">Video</a>    <a class=q href="http://news.google.com/nwshp?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&tab=wn" onclick="return qs(this)">News</a>    <a class=q href="http://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&tab=wl" onclick="return qs(this)">Maps</a>    <b><a href="/intl/en/options/" class=q onclick="this.blur();return togDisp(event)">more »</a></b><span name=more id=more style="display:none;position:absolute;background:#fff;border:1px solid #369;margin:-.5ex 2ex;padding:0 0 .5ex .8ex;width:16ex;line-height:1.9;z-index:1000" onclick="stopB(event)"><a href=# onclick="return togDisp(event)"><img border=0 src=/images/x2.gif width=12 height=12 alt="Close menu" align=right hspace=4 vspace=4></a><a class=q href="http://blogsearch.google.com/?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&tab=wb" onclick="return qs(this)">Blogs</a><br><a class=q href="http://books.google.com/bkshp?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&tab=wp" onclick="return qs(this)">Books</a><br><a class=q href="http://froogle.google.com/frghp?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&tab=wf" onclick="return qs(this)">Froogle</a><br><a class=q href="http://groups.google.com/grphp?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&tab=wg" onclick="return qs(this)">Groups</a><br><a class=q href="http://www.google.com/ptshp?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&tab=wt" onclick="return qs(this)">Patents</a><br><a href="/intl/en/options/" class=q><b>even more »</b></a></span></font></td></tr></table><table cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0><tr valign=top><td width=25%> </td><td align=center nowrap><input name=hl type=hidden value=en><input maxlength=2048 name=q size=55 title="Google Search" value=""><br><input name=btnG type=submit value="Google Search"><input name=btnI type=submit value="I'm Feeling Lucky"></td><td nowrap width=25%><font size=-2>  <a href=/advanced_search?hl=en>Advanced Search</a><br>  <a href=/preferences?hl=en>Preferences</a><br>  <a href=/language_tools?hl=en>Language Tools</a></font></td></tr></table></form><br><br><font size=-1><a href="/intl/en/ads/">Advertising Programs</a> - <a href="/services/">Business Solutions</a> - <a href="/intl/en/about.html">About Google</a></font><p><font size=-2>©2007 Google</font></p></center></body></html>
```
Maybe after this, I'll try to implement Google Desktop


----------



## usedHONDA (Feb 1, 2007)

Never mind:


```
<html>
<head>
    <title>Google</title> 
    <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
    <style><!--
body,td,a,p,.h{font-family:arial,sans-serif}
.h{font-size:20px}
.h{color:#3366cc}
.q{color:#00c}
--></style>
</head>
<body text="#000000" vlink="#551a8b" alink="#ff0000" link="#0000cc" bgcolor="#ffffff" topmargin="3" onload="sf();if(document.images){new Image().src='/images/nav_logo2.png'}">
    <div id="guser" style="FONT-SIZE: 84%; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4px" align="right" width="100%"><nobr /><a onmousedown="return rwt(this,'promos','hppphnu:def','pro','1','__zxxGHEJmJoAKTnuqkUevLLYrO4g=','')" href="/url?sa=p&pref=ig&pval=3&q=http://www.google.com/ig%3Fhl%3Den&usg=__yvmOvIrk79QYmDkrJAeuYO8jTmo=">Personalize
        this desktop wallpaper</a> | <a href="https://www.google.com/accounts/Login?continue=http://www.google.com/&hl=en">Sign
        in</a> 
    </div>
    <center>
        <br />
        <br />
          
    </center>
    <center>  
    </center>
    <center>  
    </center>
    <center>  
    </center>
    <center><font size="1"></font>  
    </center>
    <center>  
    </center>
    <center>  
    </center>
    <center>  
    </center>
    <center>  
    </center>
    <center>  
    </center>
    <center>  
    </center>
    <center>  
    </center>
    <center>  
    </center>
    <center>  
    </center>
    <center>  
    </center>
    <center>  
    </center>
    <center>
        <br />
        <br />
        <script>
<!--
function sf(){document.f.q.focus();}
window.rwt=function(b,d,f,j,k,g,l){var a=window.encodeURIComponent?encodeURIComponent:escape,h="",i="",c=b.href.split("#"),e="";if(d){h="&oi="+a(d)}if(f){i="&cad="+a(f)}if(g){e="&usg="+g}b.href="/url?sa=t"+h+i+"&ct="+a(j)+"&cd="+a(k)+"&url="+a(c[0]).replace(/\+/g,"%2B")+"&ei=Tq8ORu6eKpiaaf7GjZcD"+e+l+(c[1]?"#"+c[1]:"");b.onmousedown="";return true};// -->
</script>
        <img onclick="http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en" height="110" alt="Google" src="file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Owner/application%20Data/microsoft/internet%20Explorer/logo.gif" width="276" /> 
        <br />
        <br />
    </center>
    <center>
        <form name="f" action="http://www.google.com/search">
            <script defer="defer"><!--
function qs(el){if(window.RegExp&&window.encodeURIComponent){var ue=el.href,qe=encodeURIComponent(document.f.q.value);if(ue.indexOf("q=")!=-1){el.href=ue.replace(new RegExp("q=[^&$]*"),"q="+qe);}else{el.href=ue+"&q="+qe;}}return 1;}
function togDisp(e){stopB(e);var elems=document.getElementsByName('more');for(var i=0;i<elems.length;i++){var obj=elems[i],dp="";if(obj.style.display==""){dp="none";}obj.style.display=dp;}return false;}
function stopB(e){if(!e)e=window.event;e.cancelBubble=true;}
document.onclick=function(event){var elems=document.getElementsByName('more');if(elems[0].style.display==""){togDisp(event);}}
//-->
</script>
            <table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="4" border="0">
                <tbody>
                    <tr>
                        <td nowrap="nowrap">
                            <font size="-1"><b>Web</b>    <a class="q" onclick="return qs(this)" href="http://images.google.com/imghp?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&tab=wi">Images</a>    <a class="q" onclick="return qs(this)" href="http://video.google.com/?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&tab=wv">Video</a>    <a class="q" onclick="return qs(this)" href="http://news.google.com/nwshp?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&tab=wn">News</a>    <a class="q" onclick="return qs(this)" href="http://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&tab=wl">Maps</a>    <b><a class="q" onclick="this.blur();return togDisp(event)" href="/intl/en/options/">more »</a></b><span id="more" style="BORDER-RIGHT: #369 1px solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: #369 1px solid; DISPLAY: none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.8ex; Z-INDEX: 1000; BACKGROUND: #fff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.5ex; MARGIN: -0.5ex 2ex; BORDER-LEFT: #369 1px solid; WIDTH: 16ex; LINE-HEIGHT: 1.9; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: #369 1px solid; POSITION: absolute" onclick="stopB(event)" name="more"> 
                            <p>
                                <a onclick="return togDisp(event)" href="#"><img height="12" alt="Close menu" hspace="4" src="/images/x2.gif" width="12" align="right" vspace="4" border="0" /></a><a class="q" onclick="return qs(this)" href="http://blogsearch.google.com/?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&tab=wb">Blogs</a> 
                                <br />
                                <a class="q" onclick="return qs(this)" href="http://books.google.com/bkshp?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&tab=wp">Books</a> 
                                <br />
                                <a class="q" onclick="return qs(this)" href="http://froogle.google.com/frghp?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&tab=wf">Froogle</a> 
                                <br />
                                <a class="q" onclick="return qs(this)" href="http://groups.google.com/grphp?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&tab=wg">Groups</a> 
                                <br />
                                <a class="q" onclick="return qs(this)" href="http://www.google.com/ptshp?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&tab=wt">Patents</a> 
                                <br />
                                <a class="q" onclick="return qs(this)" href="http://www.google.com/intl/en/options/"><strong>even
                                more»<u><font color="#0000cc"></font></u></strong></a> 
                            </p>
                            </span></font></td>
                    </tr>
                </tbody>
            </table>
            <table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
                <tbody>
                    <tr valign="top">
                        <td width="25%">
                             </td>
                        <td nowrap="nowrap" align="middle">
                            <input type="hidden" value="en" name="hl" />
                            <input title="Google Search" maxlength="2048" size="55" name="q" />
                            <br />
                            <input type="submit" value="Google Search" name="btnG" />
                            <input type="submit" value="I'm Feeling Lucky" name="btnI" /></td>
                        <td nowrap="nowrap" width="25%">
                            <font size="-2">  <a href="http://www.google.com/advanced_search">Advanced
                            Search</a> 
                            <br />
                              <a href="http://www.google.com/preferences">Preferences</a> 
                            <br />
                              <a href="http://www.google.com/language_tools">Language Tools</a></font></td>
                    </tr>
                </tbody>
            </table>
        </form>
    </center>
    <center>
        <br />
          
    </center>
    <center>
        <br />
        <font size="-1"><a href="http://www.google.com/intl/en/ads/">Advertising Programs</a> - <a href="http://www.google.com/services/">Business
        Solutions</a> - <a href="http://www.google.com/intl/en/about.html">About Google</a></font> 
    </center>
    <center><font size="-2">©2007 Google</font> 
    </center>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## ruben123jr (Apr 13, 2007)

just make google your hombepage and when the thingy ask you to choose a web page just tick on my actual home page:laugh:


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Interesting Concept but .... why?


----------



## usedHONDA (Feb 1, 2007)

Because it's a cool wallpaper! It's contemporary, simple, it has use, and it's a small file.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Fair Enough :grin:


----------

